# Motor Trend Review: P3D vs I-PACE vs Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio



## Gavyne

Motor Trend had Randy Pobst drive all 3 cars to see how they compare on the track. This was the first time Pobst drove a Performance Model 3 with Track Mode.

https://www.motortrend.com/cars/alf...odel-3-vs-jaguar-i-pace-vs-alfa-romeo-giulia/

Long but good read. Note that P3D is $10k cheaper than the other 2 cars tested.


----------



## kort677

is the alfa a gasser or an EV?


----------



## Gavyne

Gas. It's Motor Trend's car of the year, and a good track car. That's why they compared the two EV's to it. It's extremely impressive for Performance Model 3 to be this competitive.


----------



## Bernard

I particularly liked the end statement. "Fear 2.0." Very aptly put.
The article is exclusively about racing the cars, so it does not mention the instant upgradeability of Model 3 through OTA updates, but that last statement makes the point.
The article also does not take into consideration price -- Model 3 is the least expensive of these three -- nor reliability -- where Alfa trails by a horrendous margin.
The main weakness of the "test" is that their top driver was clearly more comfortable driving an ICE car than a BEV. Not surprising, of course, but formula E has been around for some time now (and, as the author notes, many racers got their start on go-karts with a single gear), so it should be possible to hire a race driver comfortable with BEVs for a more honest comparison.


----------



## samson

This was the perfect comparison P3D vs the ICE king that I requested here


samson said:


> It will be nice to see Model 3 performance against the Giulia which is the new leader of the ICE pack.
> https://www.caranddriver.com/review...ng-performance-data-and-complete-specs-page-6
> 
> I hope tesla release a proper laptime video of Model 3 performance on the Nurburgring claiming a World Record in the process for a small 4 door sedan. Would be a good marketing stunt for the track mode and also a "smackdown" before EU launch


Tesla really did good to tune software for best handling with min wear on tires and best time. which is more than enough for me.....

But for Journalists, Track guys, and for the 1% I would like Tesla to have a "Mad Max" version of Track mode to reassure E.M statement "Will beat anything in its Class" to be true.... untill then the RWD giulia can have the interim throne


----------



## Quicksilver

Love this statement in the article... 

The other day, I read Bob Lutz espouse that "Tesla has no tech advantage, no software advantage, no battery advantage. No advantages whatsoever." With all due respect, Bob, that's bull.


----------



## garsh

Bernard said:


> The main weakness of the "test" is that their top driver was clearly more comfortable driving an ICE car than a BEV.


There hasn't been a BEV worth racing until now. 

Randy Pobst is a great guy and an incredibly good driver. He'll easily figure out how to get the most out of a Model 3 after a few more sessions and maybe some more discussions with Tesla. But also, I bet Track Mode 1.0 has some bugs that he could help Tesla recognize and fix.


----------



## Gavyne

Yeah there's a reason why Tesla engineers were there, I'm sure they got great feedback from Pobst. With it they'll be able to fine tune Track Mode even more before making it public.

Still damn, first ever hot lap by Randy Pobst in P3D yielded such a great result. The future looks bright.

Streets of Willow lap times for those interested in how P3D's 1:23.90 compares:

http://fastestlaps.com/tracks/willow-springs-streets-of-willow


----------



## Brokedoc

Impressive article but the rubber was completely apples and oranges.

Plus, once track drivers, even the pros, learn how to take advantage of regen, the track times will drop even more while simultaneously improving brake performance by not overheating and keep battery SOC higher with the recaptured energy for even faster speed.

BEV track racing will create a whole new set of skills to master well that the current track experts don't possess.


----------



## Bernard

garsh said:


> There hasn't been a BEV worth racing until now.
> 
> Randy Pobst is a great guy and an incredibly good driver. He'll easily figure out how to get the most out of a Model 3 after a few more sessions and maybe some more discussions with Tesla. But also, I bet Track Mode 1.0 has some bugs that he could help Tesla recognize and fix.


I have no doubt that practice makes perfect ;-)
So perhaps MT will post new results in a follow-up -- esp. after Track Mode v. 2.0 lands!


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> Randy Pobst is a great guy and an incredibly good driver. He'll easily figure out how to get the most out of a Model 3 after a few more sessions and maybe some more discussions with Tesla.
> *But also, I bet Track Mode 1.0 has some bugs that he could help Tesla recognize and fix.*


OH YEAH BABY!!!

*TESLA MODEL 3 PERFORMANCE TRACK MODE (RELEASE VERSION): LUDICROUS HANDLING*
​_None of this sat well with the engineers. Nor, one suspects, with Elon Musk. When Randy's hot laps in the original Track mode car were done, he rolled in to the pits. I opened the passenger door to pop the memory cards from the Vboxes and glanced up at him. He was already staring down at me with that pent-up laser look from his black open-faced helmet when he's about to say something he really, really means. "Kim," he started, "these guys should hire me."_​​_Elon must have been thinking the same thing. A few days later I got an email from Tesla asking for Randy's contact information. Then a couple weeks after that, Tesla said they were renting Willow, hiring Randy for a day of development driving, and inviting us to come watch-if we behaved ourselves._​


----------



## garsh

Gavyne said:


> Streets of Willow lap times for those interested in how P3D's 1:23.90 compares:
> 
> http://fastestlaps.com/tracks/willow-springs-streets-of-willow


With the new lap time of 1:21.49, the Model 3 now becomes #11 on this list. Just look at all of the cars it beats out. 

BMW M2 & M4
Porsche Cayman and Boxster
Corvette ZR1
Ferrari 458 Italia
Viper
Audi R8
Wow.


----------



## Achooo

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I just found this. I had to respond because these two articles are THE REASON that purchased this car! 

I'm a petrol head; always have been. My number one priority when purchasing a vehicle is the fun-to-drive factor. BEV manufacturers including Tesla had a long way to go in that front when compared head-to-head with cars like the Alfa, the M3, my old Supra Turbo, and so many others. Then, I read these articles. Tesla had done it! They built an incredible car that handles well and is incredibly fun-to-drive. They did such a good job that they convinced a petrol head like me to buy a BEV. 

Well played Tesla. Well played. 

It has now been almost 5 months in the P3D+, and I am still more and more convinced every day.


----------

